# My Betta Lineup (Picture Heavy)



## 19wEEdmAstEr25 (Mar 18, 2011)

Guys these are currently my fish(es). Sorry for the handle but just call me Jun. ;-) Anyway, I'm not quite sure how I would classify them but I have based it on the info I've found on the web and the labeling made by the pet store when they were retailed. Please help me in categorizing them. I stand corrected for each fish. Enjoy! :-D









My Betta Setup (3/16/11)








The Impulsive "Fighty" (Male Bi-Color Veil Tail) (1/17/11)








Fighty 1: (Left) Taken with the flash turned-off. (3/16/11)








The Snobbish "Sunshine" [Male Solid Color Crown Tail (or Comb Tail, not sure really)] inspired by the late "Sunny" (2/16/11)








Sunshine 1 (3/16/11)








The Curious Bottom-Dweller "Tomato" (Male Solid Color Spade Tail) (2/16/11)








Tomato 1 (3/16/11)








The Childish "Wall-E" (Male Colored Marble Super Delta Tail) (3/16/11)








Wall-E 1: (Left) Taken without flash. (3/16/11)








The Wandering "Butterfly" {Female Butterfly Crown Tail [again I'm not really sure about it being a Butterfly (incomplete red band at the anal fin) and being a Crown Tail (just like Sunshine who was also labeled as a Crown Tail in the pet store)]} (3/16/11)








The Gluttonous "Blue" [Female Solid Color Crown Tail (again a Crown Tail according to the pet store)] (3/16/11)








The Reserved "Red" [Female Bi-Color Crown Tail (Now, I really need help classifying them)]: The damages on the females’ fins and tails were acquired when they established their pecking order just recently. Red became the matriarch. (3/16/11)








In memory of the fish with AD/HD, "Shokoy" (Merman) [Solid Color Crown Tail (no need to classify, I think... Let him take his secrets to the grave)] (CDEATH: Advanced Fin and Tail Rot)








In memory of the Dainty "Sunny" (Solid Color Delta Tail) (CDEATH: Advanced Fin and Tail Rot): Since I learned that I have a constant supply of IAL, the golden age of health for my fish(es) have begun. :-D

Slightly confused with details of color classification (Royal Blue, Chocolate, etc.), I’ve decided to go for the color pattern to make a uniform grouping. Anyway, this pet store that doubtfully labels its Betta fish is not your typical pet shop. It’s much like a fish farm with thousands of fish and varieties, they also sell other pets there, however, I do wonder why they seem to mess up in labeling some of their Betta fish(es), particularly their Crown Tails, since they’ve been breeding and selling them way before I started elementary school. Inspired by that place when I was young, I always wanted to be a hobbyist but I can’t seem to find time. Now, that my daughters seemed to show interest in them, I’ve grabbed a few. BTW, they were the ones that named these fish. :lol:


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think only sunshine is a crowntail, the rest are either deltas or veiltails? A lot of their tails seem to be ripped and in bad condition, did the petstore not take good care of them? :c theyre all very nice though.


----------



## 19wEEdmAstEr25 (Mar 18, 2011)

Same as with my suspicions. That is the only Crown Tail in the troop. I've seen true Crown Tails and some of my "so called" Crown Tails lack the stunning spikes that they usually display. Most of these fish are just juvenile so it's quite hard to tell what sort they are of but I agree they aren't Crown tails. Anyway, two of the females are injured because they were just newly introduced to each other. The Veil Tail Male just had some rough loving during spawning. BTW, thanks for the input!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Whoa! Your setup looks really colorful and awesome  Is that one divided tank or a bunch of small ones?


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh thats too bad about all the accidents, Im sure their tails will look better in no time!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ok I see two delta one ct and a LOT OF FIN DAMAGE!
hopefully they will regrow them quickly they will be impressive looking fish. if you want to see what ur ct should expand out to check some of my made threads.


i have 4 butterflies (MELVIN BENNY AGENT 11 AND PIPPIN), three cts 9 SD x HM's 5 vts


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ok noones going to like this and im not posting it as a mean thing just my opinion and my observations:
First pic:
too small for three fish.
second pi
shows regrowth and nice vt, metallic colours look good
third pic
same as 2nd pic, both vt nic regrowth and colours
(personally flash should always be off)
4th & 5th:
he is a ct but has messy rays
6th & 7th
i relly like thses pics
8th and ninth
not sure if hes a delt or super but both look like they need to regrow
10 (the butterfly)
hmm doesnt look like a butterfly more of a "im still regrowing my fins"
11 (blue ct)
hmmm the tail does have a few rays so its possible, she needs to regrow them before you can see better
12 
looks like a ct from the tail but ice colours
13 
love the colours 
14th 
VERY NICE


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I'd have to agree about the female's tank, its a bit small and there isnt enough cover for those bossy ladies. I'd suggest a ten gallon with cover.

I like them (and hope their fins, all of them, heal) and suggest a small plant in each tank to help them chill and have a place to relax in. Its a cute set up, and the males seem to have a good amount of space. What size are the tanks?

If you want, you could go to a craft store and get decor plants that would be fantastic additions! Just wash them well, soak them and make sure they dont have a fragrance.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I like the tank and all, could be bigger for the 3 females, but it would look awesome if there were hiding places for the bettas like fake silk/soft plastic plants!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Love the pictures! Can't wait to see them with the fins grown out. I agree about the three girls, they would be happier in a bigger tank. Some little plants might be nice, too. But they all seem happy!


----------



## 19wEEdmAstEr25 (Mar 18, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> Whoa! Your setup looks really colorful and awesome  Is that one divided tank or a bunch of small ones?


Thanks! :-D They are a bunch of small ones, 1 gallon each, roughly a little bit bigger than the average fish bowl. I've put white cardboard divisions between them so that they don't see each other and doesn't give them their reflections.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

19wEEdmAstEr25 said:


> Thanks! :-D They are a bunch of small ones, 1 gallon each, roughly a little bit bigger than the average fish bowl. I've put white cardboard divisions between them so that they don't see each other and doesn't give them their reflections.


Ah good idea! I would have thought this was a special custom made tank, it looks really cool. You have a great group!


----------



## 19wEEdmAstEr25 (Mar 18, 2011)

Abby said:


> ok noones going to like this and im not posting it as a mean thing just my opinion and my observations:
> First pic:
> too small for three fish.
> second pi
> ...


I agree that these tanks are quite small for 3 females, I'd be spawning one of 'em females within 2 week's time and I'd be getting another 1 gal tank to house the exhausted female permanently.

The downside of mass production at the fish farm, where I bought them, is that these fish(es) were not taken cared of very well. Some of them began with a little bit of fin and tail rot, like Sunshine, and I took it in as a challenge to revitalize these fish and give them a better home. When I bought them, I picked the ones that were struck with a little bit of sickness but quite active and shows the potential of being a beautiful fish. Now, I see tremendous improvement on Sunshine, he was really in bad shape when he came in a month ago. I'm now documenting the healing of Wall-E and the 2 females, Red and Blue, I just got them a few days ago.

Noted, I also have observed that Butterfly is really not a butterfly and a crown tail either. Maybe she is really a part of a group that you can't sort by color pattern.

In few week's time, I'll post the recovery progress of these fish. Thanks for the input! :-D


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like one long custom tank with dividers. Looks very neat! Can't wait for progression pictures.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

19wEEdmAstEr25 said:


> I agree that these tanks are quite small for 3 females, I'd be spawning one of 'em females within 2 week's time and I'd be getting another 1 gal tank to house the exhausted female permanently.


Im sorry but it needs to be stated. 
A) one gal is TOO small for ONE fish 
B) Dont breed until ALL fish ARE 100% recovered from their fins being torn, technically they are still in recovery until all their fins are regrown and such.
C) DONT breed till you can house up to 300 or more fish in more then one gal tanks.
D) Dont breed until you have A- food for fry B- healthy fish C- splenty of room and time to care for all the tanks, D- can you rehome all the fry? pet stores wont take them until they are 6 months old and mature can you house males in their own tanks this long AND maintain the tanks?

and make sure you have read and read and reread all the info you can on breeding and raising fry.


----------



## 19wEEdmAstEr25 (Mar 18, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> I'd have to agree about the female's tank, its a bit small and there isnt enough cover for those bossy ladies. I'd suggest a ten gallon with cover.
> 
> I like them (and hope their fins, all of them, heal) and suggest a small plant in each tank to help them chill and have a place to relax in. Its a cute set up, and the males seem to have a good amount of space. What size are the tanks?
> 
> If you want, you could go to a craft store and get decor plants that would be fantastic additions! Just wash them well, soak them and make sure they dont have a fragrance.


I have just recently cleaned the tanks but I put in half IA leaves in each tank every time, as decoration and to promote healing. I'm using dried but not crunchy, so they wouldn't turn the water brownish very quickly. If the leaves become very brown due to prolonged submersion, I boil them and pour the extract back into the tanks.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

19wEEdmAstEr25 said:


> Thanks! :-D They are a bunch of small ones, 1 gallon each, roughly a little bit bigger than the average fish bowl. I've put white cardboard divisions between them so that they don't see each other and doesn't give them their reflections.


 I do something similar with my guys! Granted, it's just a piece of white printer paper, but...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> I do something similar with my guys! Granted, it's just a piece of white printer paper, but...



its a good idea


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, I don't want to get them stressed out... I mean, people have divided tanks, so it can't make THAT much of an effect, but for me better safe than sorry.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

my tanks a 8 bay divided tank my boys are not stressed at all they LOVE to flare at each other but only do it maybe half hr a day 10 minutes when lights come on, 10 minutes during feeding and 20 minutes spread through the day/night when other light shines on the tank.
i am obsessed with making sure they are ot stressed and they are fine. *looks over* noones flaring at all. benny and nero are watching eachother and neros teasing him cause he has a long large bay across the back but benny cant follow him the whole way lol


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, I figured it's not that big of a deal, but I just do it anyway  Your bettas are so lucky to have a momma that cares


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

a mommah that cares and is going to set up a barrack for them SOON


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Cool! How big are the barracks?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

dunno yet but i am going to be buying a large shelf system (needs to be pretty big as its replacing my book case and ill need t also store my books on the high and low shelves but i need to put in maybe four more tanks plus room for equipment and chemicals and stuff


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

That's awesome  new furniture is always coolness on a stick. My desk has a similar setup; bettas on the top shelf and foodies and things like that in a drawer. Lots of clutter in between xD


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol


----------



## 19wEEdmAstEr25 (Mar 18, 2011)

Abby said:


> Im sorry but it needs to be stated.
> A) one gal is TOO small for ONE fish
> B) Dont breed until ALL fish ARE 100% recovered from their fins being torn, technically they are still in recovery until all their fins are regrown and such.
> C) DONT breed till you can house up to 300 or more fish in more then one gal tanks.
> ...


As I have indicated before, most of these fishes are quite young and the oldest of 'em all (I'm sure none of them have reached the 1 year mark) the bi-color veil tail male, is roughly 1 inch in length. According to the old aquarium to fish golden rule, 1 inch of fish per 1 gallon of aquarium volume. The exact dimensions of the square tank is 6x6x8, calculated that's 1.2 gal if filled to the brim, which we don't. I think, as per their current size, 1 gal is not bountiful space but it is satisfactory. If they grow more than 1.5 inches in length, I most definitely would upgrade my tanks.

I've done a week of intensive research before I had my first spawning session. I use a 5 gal clear container and have prepared numerous small 1/2 gallon tanks in order to separate males My first failure came when I wasn't able to remove the male in time. Few of the fry went free swimming in the morning, I didn't remove him yet. I guess, they all swam horizontal during the evening and the male ate all of them when I was asleep. Second failure, another attempt 3 weeks later, came when the fries (less than 10 days), although fed regularly with drops of infusoria, had difficulty breaking through the film on the surface of the water. They all perished again. Now, I got hold of a weak air pump to facilitate against that scenario. No need for a heater because I'm in a tropical country and now just a month away from the summer season.

Thanks! I appreciate your honesty, all your statements are noted. :grin:


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for being so respectful! Some people get really offended when they're given constructive criticism, which is a shame.


----------



## 19wEEdmAstEr25 (Mar 18, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> Yeah, I don't want to get them stressed out... I mean, people have divided tanks, so it can't make THAT much of an effect, but for me better safe than sorry.


I used cardboard because it's durable and I even added a little bit of wood adhesive (works well also with paper products) at the sides and edges to make them stiff.

I usually remove the divisions 2 hours after being fed for 30 min to make them flare and facilitate pooping. Anyway, that's what I do to prevent them being bloated. :-D


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

19wEEdmAstEr25 said:


> As I have indicated before, most of these fishes are quite young and the oldest of 'em all (I'm sure none of them have reached the 1 year mark) the bi-color veil tail male, is roughly 1 inch in length. According to the old aquarium to fish golden rule, 1 inch of fish per 1 gallon of aquarium volume. The exact dimensions of the square tank is 6x6x8, calculated that's 1.2 gal if filled to the brim, which we don't. I think, as per their current size, 1 gal is not bountiful space but it is satisfactory. If they grow more than 1.5 inches in length, I most definitely would upgrade my tanks.
> 
> I've done a week of intensive research before I had my first spawning session. I use a 5 gal clear container and have prepared numerous small 1/2 gallon tanks in order to separate males My first failure came when I wasn't able to remove the male in time. Few of the fry went free swimming in the morning, I didn't remove him yet. I guess, they all swam horizontal during the evening and the male ate all of them when I was asleep. Second failure, another attempt 3 weeks later, came when the fries (less than 10 days), although fed regularly with drops of infusoria, had difficulty breaking through the film on the surface of the water. They all perished again. Now, I got hold of a weak air pump to facilitate against that scenario. No need for a heater because I'm in a tropical country and now just a month away from the summer season.
> 
> Thanks! I appreciate your honesty, all your statements are noted. :grin:



rule of thumb around here is 2 gal my 5 gal has 3 and the other will have 4 ladies but thats only because they are all from one spawn and never had issues 
Your telling me you have *at least* one hundred seperate containers for your males.
yeah its a very much need to watch thing so you get Daddy out at the right time.
I am desperate to try my hand at spawning but need to wait till i have my shelving set up for more room and ive spoken to local store to rehome the fish


----------



## 19wEEdmAstEr25 (Mar 18, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> Thank you for being so respectful! Some people get really offended when they're given constructive criticism, which is a shame.


In order to make things better we have to take note on criticisms and act on them. That's why I joined this forum, to make right the things I'm doing wrong. I look at the big picture when interpreting opinions, I always agree if it's all for the good of Betta fish.

Thanks for your remark! :-D


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup! It's the same thing with writing, which is a major passion of mine. If someone gives you advice to make your writing better, TAKE IT! Now, it's another thing if it's just criticism with nothing to improve on, but...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Im a writer too


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

That's cool  I love writing.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

19wEEdmAstEr25 said:


> In order to make things better we have to take note on criticisms and act on them. That's why I joined this forum, to make right the things I'm doing wrong. I look at the big picture when interpreting opinions, I always agree if it's all for the good of Betta fish.
> 
> Thanks for your remark! :-D



excuse my rudeness im madly tabbing between sites and open threads lol


----------



## 19wEEdmAstEr25 (Mar 18, 2011)

Abby said:


> rule of thumb around here is 2 gal my 5 gal has 3 and the other will have 4 ladies but thats only because they are all from one spawn and never had issues
> Your telling me you have *at least* one hundred seperate containers for your males.
> yeah its a very much need to watch thing so you get Daddy out at the right time.
> I am desperate to try my hand at spawning but need to wait till i have my shelving set up for more room and ive spoken to local store to rehome the fish


According to what I've read and experienced (obviously twice isn't enough) during my last attempt in spawning, only few will survive (actually many variables in effect) but my 200+ fries for the first 2 days have been reduced down to less than 50 (estimated) after the 8th day and gradually they perished. I based on that rate (even if it was flawed result because of the presence of film on the surface, CDEATH), thinking that the failure still gave me some usable data. That's why I need not a hundred small tanks. I wasn't expecting more than 20-30 survivors, less males too, because females would definitely dominate in numbers. Well, they say with the right conditions and starting food (infusoria) you would get at least 90% survival rate. If it seems to flow to that direction (being so lucky with 90% surviving) on my next spawning, definitely I would get more small tanks. Anyway, I can begin purchasing tanks when I can distinguish males from female fries in about 2 month's time. So I have ample time to prepare.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

im a person who likes to be prepared before time lol


----------



## 19wEEdmAstEr25 (Mar 18, 2011)

Now I'm quite sure Wall-E is a Round Tail


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

He may still be growing.  Sometimes it's hard to tell when they're young and they've had some fin damage. He's very pretty, though.

Personally I like to see at least 2.5 gallons of water per fish, and I think some hiding places would help in their tanks, but as long as the water is changed appropriately and heated you're doing a well enough job.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LOVE the colours


----------

